# Anchor Box Mods USA - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (29/8/17)

If you didnt get a chance to grab one of these at VapeCon we have a few left.

Check them out 







https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/anchor-squonk-3d-mods-usa


----------



## Fuzz (29/8/17)

Thanks for mine Sir Vape! Loving it ️

I dub this the Iron Man setup 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------

